# Leg ulcer Dog versus Mum



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

A couple of years ago my late mother a diabetic developed a leg ulcer
and despite the best attentions of the district nurses it would not heal 
and we were advised to try and get some MANUKA honey as it was understood to have healing properties 

not available on prescription I was wary about putting a non sterile product on her leg as it was getting very nasty

She ended up having her leg amputated and died

my dog cut her foot and gave herself a leg ulcer by scratching her leg with the plastic plantpot thingy they fixed round her neck to stop her chewing the stitches on her foot 

and guess what the vet prescribed for the dog~~~~~~

a large tube of sterile manuka honey !!!!!
the ulcer was gone in days

IM sorry to appear bitter but there is something wrong when the dog is treated better than my Mum

Cath

Much as i love my dog


----------

